# Redhawk trigger



## Randall 80 (Jan 5, 2017)

I have a 44mag redhawk that is nice except the trigger is less than desirable. What can be done to make it feel smoother?


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Jan 6, 2017)

Is this a new revolver? 

A trigger job can make the pull smoother and any competent gunsmith can help you there. If the handgun is new cycling the trigger will wear the parts in and make the pull smoother.


----------



## jmoser (Jan 6, 2017)

Buy a $15 set of Wolff reduced power springs.   EZ drop in; you can get an assortment kit with different lb mainsprings to suit your needs.

Be sure to test primer strikes DA as it hits a bit lighter than SA.

You can also shim the pivot, trigger and hammer to smooth it out some more:

http://www.triggershims.com/ruger_double_action.html#S14

http://www.triggershims.com/ruger_double_action.html

http://www.triggershims.com/wolff_gun_springs.html#S4


----------



## Randall 80 (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks,it is not new I just didn't know how bad the trigger was until I got a 629 cause it's super smooth.


----------



## leoparddog (Jan 6, 2017)

Get the shims and new springs.  I've done it on 2 of my Rugers (one a Redhawk), you can also do a little polishing (youtube that) and it will smooth it up.  This is probably what a GS will do if you take it to him


----------



## jmoser (Jan 9, 2017)

Shims and springs will help a lot but no gun with a coil mainspring will ever feel as smooth as the leaf spring S&W design.
J frame S&W use coils and feel junky next to a K/L/N.

My GP100 is pretty much as good as you can get a Ruger DA; have done 3 SRH models but rarely shoot those DA.
Redhawk is a bit different inside but you will see a difference after shims and springs.


----------

